# My TB breeding tank



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a quick share .... One of the tanks I have for breeding TBs.






Also, found this one in the tank, could turn out to be a golden or low grade bolt, but could be interesting to see what it turns out to be.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Wish my survival rate was more like yours... wow.. awesome tank, I need to put a divider in a tank like yours and see how that helps.

My 50g has like a 1/4 survival rate for babies lol..


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

1/4 isn't bad if that to breeding size. I would happyly take that. It's hard to say the rate in this tank. They didn't breed at all for two months then in the last two months they just exploded. 

[email protected]


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

my 1/4 rate is only to half size, just started keeping these guys, S Grade+.

If I can raise some to fuller size, I might add some RKK and see what happens 

Yeah, I noticed one night after a huge storm 2 weeks ago, the next morning I had 4 berried females, and they went for maybe a month without breeding.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

beautiful shrimps what soil you have there randy?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I cant remember but should be akadama caped with ada.

[email protected]


----------



## jeivii (Apr 1, 2014)

Where do you go to buy your substrate? And around how much did you spend? Seems like your substrate set-up is ideal and cost effective - I wanna go grab some Akadama and cap it with ADA now. *writing a note to myself*


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

You can get Ada in many stores in gta. I get mine From angelfins and luckys aquarium in Markham. For akadama, I get mine From Kim's nature in Markham (major Mac and Markham road).


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

hey randy, what filtration setup are you using for this tank.

Im re-doing my old Starfire 30G tank and want to move away from canister.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> hey randy, what filtration setup are you using for this tank.
> 
> Im re-doing my old Starfire 30G tank and want to move away from canister.


This is a 14 or 15G tank with a AC 50 filled with Seachem Matrix. Nothing else for filtration.


----------

